# smoked fish dip?



## jjircal (Jun 5, 2006)

anybody have a good recipe for smoked fish dip? we ate it all the time when we lived in indian harbour beach,FL
thanks


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I love the stuff. The dip all depends on the fish being used. Let me know what type of fish you like or catch and a recipe will follow.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*I like to...*

...cream a half package or so of cream cheese and mix with a container of sour cream (lite is OK), and mix in a good amount of horseradish. 
Mix in smoked fish and enjoy.


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is one I recently did and it was great. Might have gotten it from this site. I used smoked rainbow but, think it would taste good no matter what fish is used...
About 2 cups flaked fish
8oz softened cream cheese
3tsp sweet relish
1tsp lemon juice
1/2 cup of milk
1 rib of finely chopped celery
1/4 cup of finely chopped onion
1TBSP finely chopped parsley
1tsp Worcestershire sauce
white/black/red ground peppercorns to taste
Soaked fish in milk for about an hour then mixed everything together.

Served it with Olive Oil and Sea Salt crackers


----------



## Mike G (Dec 2, 2007)

*Fish Dip*

Here is one that I make..

Smoked Fish Dip

1 cup	smoked fish
8 oz	cream cheese
3 tbls	sour cream
1 tsp	garlic salt
1 tsp black pepper
3 tsp	chopped fine, green onion
4 tsp	chopped fine celery
1 tsp	lemon juice
3 tsp	Worchester sauce
1-2 tsp hot sauce


----------

